# What does your HGF name mean?



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine...well, it refers to marathon intimacy. Mike Barham and Jeff Ward probably don't need to chime in on this one. If you haven't figured their names out, you're not very bright.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My nickname on my high school football team was Beef (started by one of my coaches), because they would always run the ball right at me on the line. When in high school, I was big into power lifting competition (until my knee injury and 3 knee surgeries later....needing a new knee at 23 years old is no fun at all...). So, at that time I was a bigger guy, and they called me Beef on the football team. Outside of the football field, my nickname was Butterbean...for other reasons. Don't ask me how I got BeefyBeefo out of beef, but I've been using it for years and it's never already being used by someone else :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

Arcus is Latin for a bow. I had four semesters of the language in college and the dictionary I still have is otherwise gathering dust. During my fourth semester of it a buddy and I tried conversing in it, but rapidly acquired headaches which were readily cured by beer.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

nickname from wrestling and football in high school...play on my last name and i happen to be a smart ass


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

wiseguy said:


> nickname from wrestling and football in high school...play on my last name *and i happen to be a smart ass*


:anim_lol:


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine is the line from the best scene in "Any Which Way You Can" with Clint Eastwood. Also was the name of my band until it went defunct.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine is the same I use on car forums. Used to be HLY CRAP, but after 3 years, Ohio decided that plate was inappropriate.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

neophyte: "a beginner in anything" {my philosophical place with life.}


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is my favorite Action Hero...

Still looking for a good script...


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine is the name that was given to the part of the city I live in. When I was a little fella it was nice here, now the meth heads and crack pipen low lifes have screwed it up. I actually chose to live here not to be a vigilante but I live alone and I only have to take care of myself and I refuse to be pushed around.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Accuracy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine is pretty obvious. I can never think of a cool or original screen name. :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Mine is my favorite Action Hero...
> 
> Still looking for a good script...


There is an Austin radio talkshow host with the same name. I always think of that when I see your posts :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Born Bald. Had hair till about 27 and Bald again. Lots of people don't even know my real name as I been Baldy for ages.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a daughter that gives me no respect. Sort of like Rodney Dangerfield.

She has taken to calling me The Old Fart so there you go. I know there are some Older Farts on the forum but I claimed it first. Besides, I still have too much hair to battle Baldy over his name.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there *anyone* who needs my "Steve M1911A1" explained?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Mine is the line from the best scene in "Any Which Way You Can" with Clint Eastwood.


Which time? I personally like the Last scene when he gets pulled over, but it does get used a lot. Whatever happend to "Clyde?"

Mine is my first name spelled in Gaelic, and my last initial


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is there *anyone* who needs my "Steve M1911A1" explained?


Yes. I don't understand it at all. What does "Steve" mean? And what's a 1911? Is it a gun or something?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm with Todd. I came up with one once for another board I don't visit anymore and ended up hating it so now it's first initial and last name. I know.....How very original of me. I guess I could use "Turdherder" since I'm a plumber


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is there *anyone* who needs my "Steve M1911A1" explained?


I was thinking it was a clever ruse to throw us all off the fact your name is Bob and you like Sigs.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Snowmen are masters of cold weather, as am I. 

Actually, my fiance (making fun) called me Mister Snowman for the first time some years back because of a hat I was wearing. :smt019 Anyway, I kept it.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine is my middle name, Jack, and my birthdate, 1/8/86. And it's always free so that is nice


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

at i place i used to work there were 3 jerry's.i worked outside in the grounds dept.,so i got grasshopper.i use it on several forums,but i think it was taken here. so i shorted it to hopper and 8/10 is my birthday. so hopper810


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine is my cat's name (who was walking by as I was registering), which in-turn was based off a video game (I'm a closet video-game nerd), "God of War" for Playstation 2 (hence the avatar also).

You can find more here:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=9509


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartan said:


> (I'm a closet video-game nerd)


I think you just came out of the closet. :mrgreen:

No need to worry though, plenty of us gamers here.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> I was thinking it was a clever ruse to throw us all off the fact your name is Bob and you like Sigs.


i thought it was Semerlings not sigs?
:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Yes. I don't understand it at all. What does "Steve" mean? And what's a 1911? Is it a gun or something?


If you want to achieve true understanding, Grasshopper, just put on this tinfoil hat and read everything backwards.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine was the best pet a person could ever have. 

My real name is Turd Ferguson.

I'm guessing the video games of choice around here are the "first-person shooters".


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Initials of my business and last 4 didgits of phone number.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No, I'm not terribly interested in baseball (aside from coaching little ones). Just initials. 

I didn't put too much creative effort into the first board I signed onto years ago, and have just used the same on them all.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

First name is Drew. "D" Last name is long and odd but the first three letters are "SIG". Neighbors call me DSig. Forgot why I added the 1.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you want to achieve true understanding, Grasshopper, just put on this tinfoil hat and read everything backwards.


I'll need that hat.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Maximo is one of my sons favorite video games and is also the name of one of my favorite Partagas cigars. It is a common name on forums so I go by something else everywhere else.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine is one of the few polite names I am called.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Mine...well, it refers to marathon intimacy.


Fivehour! Pretty impressive! No offence, but please put a shirt on, and post another picture of yourself, or even better post a picture of your girl friend! :smt047

GTD (Go The Distance) started as my geocaching name. If your wondering what geocaching is, visit the web site http://www.geocaching.com/ it's a lot of fun if you like spending time outdoors, if you have children even better.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My name is encrypted... sorta. If you look at it hard you will see my real name.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

GTD said:


> Fivehour! Pretty impressive! No offence, but please put a shirt on, and post another picture of yourself, or even better post a picture of your girl friend! :smt047


Who said it had to be with a girlfriend? :mrgreen: Um, I'll get pictures up of the girls I'm seeing sometime in the near future. And no, I will not put a shirt on. They make me self-conscious.


----------



## Mulehead (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I'm from Missouri and I'm kind of stubborn... so there you go.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> My name is encrypted... sorta. If you look at it hard you will see my real name.


"No Waist"?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Which time? I personally like the Last scene when he gets pulled over, but it does get used a lot. Whatever happend to "Clyde?"


The time when his fist actually connected with something. :mrgreen:

Not sure what ever became of Clyde. I'm sure by now he is blowing rasberries up in heaven. :smt110 Anyone know the average lifespan of an Orangutan?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> The time when his fist actually connected with something. :mrgreen:
> 
> Not sure what ever became of Clyde. I'm sure by now he is blowing rasberries up in heaven. :smt110 Anyone know the average lifespan of an Orangutan?


WTF??? I always thought it said "RightTurnCycle."


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Anyone know the average lifespan of an Orangutan?


30-45 years in the wild, 50 years in captivity. So he still may be alive and kicking depending on how old he was when the movie was made.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Who said it had to be with a girlfriend? :mrgreen: Um, I'll get pictures up of the girls I'm seeing sometime in the near future. And no, I will not put a shirt on. They make me self-conscious.


I am just glad Firefox has an ad blocker, which can also be used to block pictures so they don't show up. Seeing some dude without a shirt flexing in front for a camera isn't something I want to see if I don't have to. :buttkick:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd said:


> So he still may be alive and kicking depending on how old he was when the movie was made.


They just ran an article about Clyde in the Inquirer. He got divorced, wife took the Malibu beach house and most of his " Any Which Way" money. Wrapped his Viper around a tree in Bel Air and went into re-hab. Found the lord and will soon be preaching on TBN. :anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "No Waist"?


:smt082Good!:anim_lol: Very Good :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "No Waist"?


ha, ha, ha

The first letter is the first letter of my first name and the second letter is the last letter of my last name and the last letter is the first letter of my last name.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> They just ran an article about Clyde in the Inquirer. He got divorced, wife took the Malibu beach house and most of his " Any Which Way" money. Wrapped his Viper around a tree in Bel Air and went into re-hab. Found the lord and will soon be preaching on TBN. :anim_lol:


Aw man... It's always a shame to see an ape who had it all hit bottom like that. I guess the fame and the money just goes to some primates' heads and they lose control.

:smt033


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine is feom the fact that I work at the Mercedes plant here in Tuscaloosa Alabama. I build Benz, therefore I am Benzbuilder!


----------



## llama (Mar 7, 2008)

*llama*

Hmmmm... I guess being sort of a 'reformed Buddhist'/ sometime dojo (ninjutsu/other) refugee, I long-ago began using 'llamastery' for email. Looking for a handle for another site, I shortened it and now use it on others also.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine's not very original but here it is.

when I was trying to make a new e-mail address everything kept getting shot down so due to my frustration I became madman4049. the numbers are the first jet I ever worked on.


----------

